# Two Projects Complete



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I just finished two little projects on my Outback. The first one was to install new LED tail light fixtures and four backup lights. I flush mounted two red and one white 4 1/2" round light fixtures per side into the back wall where the old lights were and surface mounted one white 6" oval fixture on both sides toward the rear of the Outback. I also had to run a wire to the front and connect to the power cord center pin for the power for the reverse lights. Works great and lights up the whole area so I can finally see at night when we pull in. 
The other mod was to relocate the propane quick connect from under the TT to a new hatch on the side. I mounted it on the alum. skirt just below the floor line. No more crawling under the TT to connect the out door stove or BBQ. Total time invested about 5 hours, total cost of lights and hatch $175.00, total ease for setting up 100%. Kirk


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You do realize that we need pics of these, don't you?!?!

Sounds awesome!!

Steve


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

OK but I can't figure out how to post pic's to a topic so someone else will have to do it for me. kirk


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok guy's I post four pic's in the gallery under Outback mod's. If someone would be so kind please put them in this topic. I have tried and can't do it. Thanks, Kirk


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

There ya go







...Looks great


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That looks awesome!
But, I'm gonna need to see a picture of
that queen slide awning in the 'out' position too. 
I'll check beck in a while...







ok ...









MaeJae


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kirk

I love that mod. Was it hard to run the extra wire for your back-up lights? They should be a big help during night time buck-ups into a camping site.

Great job









Thor


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Meajean, I think I posted some pic's on the rear slide awning a while back. What surprises me is that no one has caught the outside furnace access hatch. I forgot I did that one. It was done about of a year ago because I got tired of pulling the heater when I was having all the vibration problems. For a 23.00 hatch made for the heater it makes it nice when you have to service or do work on it. I don't know why Keystone didn't install them when the TT was new, all new furnaces come with them in the install pack. Kirk


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Thor, It was easier than I thought it would be. Take the screws out of the driver side bottom panel about every 4 foot, start at the front and slide the new wire through the existing hole and using a straightened out hanger fish and work the wire to the back. The rear wall is 2" thick and of you drill a hole between the frame and the outside wall at a angle where the rear wall meets the floor you can get the wire up into the wall. All the other wires are already there and the light fixtures are 1 3/4" deep so they fit right in. If I had to do it again I would use only one red and one white light because it was tight getting the three in between the rear studs. I did end up with a new tool from this job because to install these lights you need a 4 1/2" hole saw. The dumb hole saw cost more then one light fixture. Kirk


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> Thor, It was easier than I thought it would be. Take the screws out of the driver side bottom panel about every 4 foot, start at the front and slide the new wire through the existing hole and using a straightened out hanger fish and work the wire to the back. The rear wall is 2" thick and of you drill a hole between the frame and the outside wall at a angle where the rear wall meets the floor you can get the wire up into the wall. All the other wires are already there and the light fixtures are 1 3/4" deep so they fit right in. If I had to do it again I would use only one red and one white light because it was tight getting the three in between the rear studs. I did end up with a new tool from this job because to install these lights you need a 4 1/2" hole saw. The dumb hole saw cost more then one light fixture. Kirk


Thanks

I think I just added a mod to my 07 list.









Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Kirk, your new trailer plates are in.

URDMAN








Nice work


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice job, Kirk!!!

What lights up your license plate??









The old lights had a white bulb or clear opening on the bottom to light it up.

Steve


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay, this may sound like a stupid question, but with your 4.5 inch hole saw did you drill all the way through the back wall? If you didnt, how did you get the wood and fiberglass out of the hole? You mod is EXACTLY what I envisioned doing for the LED mod, instead of putting surface mounts in. I think the flush mounts look much better. Good job









Bill


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Kirk the mods look great.

Angelo


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Steve,you are right there is no plate light, I am still thinking of a good way to handle that. For now I am hoping that the red will light it up OK.

Bill, yes I went all the way through the back walls outer skin. The wall is 2" thick and has a outer skin of aprox 1/4" with a backer board behind it which is 3/4". This backer is only behind the lights and is for screwing into. You have about 3/4" gap behind the backer and the inside wall so as long as you take it slow and easy you will not punch a hole in the inside. Like I said if I had to do it again I would use two 4 1/2" lights or drop down in size to three 3 1/2" fixtures. Kirk


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> Thor, It was easier than I thought it would be. Take the screws out of the driver side bottom panel about every 4 foot, start at the front and slide the new wire through the existing hole and using a straightened out hanger fish and work the wire to the back. The rear wall is 2" thick and of you drill a hole between the frame and the outside wall at a angle where the rear wall meets the floor you can get the wire up into the wall. All the other wires are already there and the light fixtures are 1 3/4" deep so they fit right in. If I had to do it again I would use only one red and one white light because it was tight getting the three in between the rear studs. I did end up with a new tool from this job  because to install these lights you need a 4 1/2" hole saw. The dumb hole saw cost more then one light fixture. Kirk










...








...









MaeJae


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

QUESTION: Did your rig used to have those dorky rectangular plastic lights prior to putting those beauties in?

In OK, I know your TV is supposed to have a white light for the tag. I'm not sure about a trailer. I don't think it is even required.

That's a great mod, there, I must say. Looks classy. Good job.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Shake, yes mine was like the rest, it had the plastic surface mount lights. They worked fine but I like the brightness of the LED's. I have taken it one step further since I posted the last pic's. Because the LED's looked so nice on the back it made the other clearance lights look dim. So I went back to the store, which is a store that sells big rig parts and bought and replaced all the clearance light with led's as well. They are heavy duty led's with polished stainless steel bezels. The last thing I did was to buy some off road spot lights and recess them into the rear corners on the side skirt. Now when I put it into reverse the combo of the rear back-up lights and side spot lights floods the area and really lights up behind me. I think I will finally be able to see my wife as she guides me into the campsites at night. Kirk


----------

